

What I Learned Scaling Engineering Teams Through Euphoria and Horror - relaunched
http://firstround.com/review/what-i-learned-scaling-engineering-teams-through-euphoria-and-horror/

======
quanticle

        Just remember that hiring doesn’t end when new engineers are in their seats, 
        and keep an eye out for hiccups in your integration process — if you spot 
        dissatisfaction early, you can intervene before it becomes critical, ideally 
        with transparency and honesty about what's going on.
    

I don't feel like this is emphasized enough. Having the strictest, most
rigorous hiring program in the world isn't going to help you if engineers are
getting frustrated getting up to speed with your specific product and culture.

------
dnstevenson
"You'll be surprised how many times you have to repeat yourself to make your
communication stick... Clarity often needs a helping hand from repetition.
“You'll think to yourself, ‘Oh my God, how did you not understand this from
what I said at the all-hands last week?’”

So true.

